# Conroe this afternoon



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hit the water about 1:30 today and it was hot with very little breeze. We headed to the 1097 for some shade and put 6 good keepers in the box. It was a fun family outing with some fillets for the grease as a bonus.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

My girls had fun


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice report thanks for showing, happy young ladies for sure wtg Dad.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

you got more guts than I do getting out in this heat.....and rightfully so you should be rewarded.....
thanks for the post and the pictures....good looking family ya got there. its good
that they are fishing with you.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You are a lucky man to have and wife that likes to fish. The smiles on the girls faces tells the story. Well Done!


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

where did you launch your boat at ?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg nice family fun.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Drew1624 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice, I can't wait until my daughter is old enough to go fishing with me! Great to see little girls enjoying the sport!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

You deserve the smile you have with those co anglers. Stay with it and enjoy.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

THX nice Pic/and nice family/nice boat/nice Fish..Your off to a great Start


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

bigdaddy67 said:


> where did you launch your boat at ?


I always put in at Stow A Way Marina. It's worth the $10 for a clean restroom for the girls, reasonable prices on snacks and bait, easy parking areas, 3 lane boat ramp and a great restaurant. It's also a much safer and secure place to park the truck.


----------

